
A Logic Named Joe (1946) - apsec112
http://www.baen.com/chapters/W200506/0743499107___2.htm
======
stan_rogers
There was also a pretty good radio play adaptation on NBC's _X Minus One_ ,
available at archive.org [0].

[0]
[https://archive.org/details/XMinusOne55122831ALogicNamedJoe](https://archive.org/details/XMinusOne55122831ALogicNamedJoe)

~~~
Endy
I loved that episode - but X Minus One was an amazingly prescient sci-fi
series.

------
DonaldFisk
It predicted the internet, much as it is today:
[http://www.troynovant.com/Franson/Leinster/Logic-Named-
Joe.h...](http://www.troynovant.com/Franson/Leinster/Logic-Named-Joe.html)

The other, better known prediction, is As We May Think by Vannevar Bush:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-
ma...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-may-
think/303881/)

------
brudgers
_" A Logic Named Joe" is a science fiction short story by Murray Leinster that
was first published in the March 1946 issue of Astounding Science Fiction. The
story actually appeared under Leinster's real name, Will F. Jenkins, since
that issue of Astounding also included a story under the Leinster pseudonym
called "Adapter"._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Logic_Named_Joe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Logic_Named_Joe)

------
Animats
That's the first appearance in science fiction of Google technology.

~~~
rexpop
It is very Google-like. A wonder, then, that we aren't all out robbing banks.

~~~
qbrass
Google is like the logics in the story, but hasn't churned out a Joe yet.

~~~
Rorshagg
None of this is anything like Google, not even slightly. I did not read the
story and think to myself "gee, Google..."

...at least not until I came back here, and read these comments.

What's with these weird statements?

